

Great Design: Army Jeep torn apart and rebuilt in 4 minutes - martinshen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgwF8mdQwlw&feature=player_embedded#at=64

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 5 months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1681967>

Substantial amounts of discussion there. One conclusion is that this is not a
standard jeep, but has been sepcially stripped down and modified for this
"demonstration."

~~~
martinshen
Thanks for clarification.

